# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Agricultura >  El regadio en Extremadura, el Plan Badajoz

## ben-amar

http://geograficosdelvalle.wordpress.com/
Posteado por: mtorreszapata | Abril 16, 2009



Los primeros proyecto para la puesta en regadio de ls Vegas del Guadiana se elebararon durante los años veinte del siglo pasado y en la Segunda República, pero tuvieron su pleno desarrollo dentro del Franquismo, como parte de su campaña de obras de infraestructura hídricas, completándose las ultimas intervenciones en los primeros años de la democracia. El inicio de las obras se iniciaron el 1952 y se preveía completarlas con inversiones en otros sectores, como el industrial o los servicios, que nunca llegaron a desarrollarse del todo.





las familas de colonos en los pueblos de nueva creación del Plan Badajoz




La estructura fundamental del Plan Badajoz depende de tres presas escalonadas en la cabecera extremeña del Guadiana: Cíjara, García de Sola y Orellana. Estas presas se construyen con tres finalidades: regulación del cauce (especialmente las dos primeras), producción de energía eléctrica y dotar de agua de riego a las vegas del Guadiana. Una cuarta presa, la de Montijo, en el curso medio del río, deriva el agua para los canales de las Vegas Bajas (habría que hablar también de la pequeña presa de Zalamea sobre el río Ortigas, iniciada en 1800 pero terminada dentro del Plan Badajoz, y con la que se transformaron unas 300 Has en el término de Zalamea de la Serena, permitiendo la instalación de algunos colonos).

 Una vez finalizadas la presa reguladora del Cíjara, y la de regulación de Montijo, pudo ponerse en marcha el riego de las Vegas Bajas, abastecidas por dos canales que discurren a ambos lados del Guadiana: el canal de Montijo, por la margen derecha, y el de Lobón por la izquierda. Ambos nacen en la presa de Montijo, y ambos finalizan su recorrido , ya como pequeñas acequias, en el término municipal de Badajoz. Entre ambos canales abastecen a casi 1.200 kms de acequias. En cuanto a la transformación de las Vegas Altas, pudo ponerse en marcha tras la terminación de la presa de Orellana, de la que se derivó el canal del mismo nombre, por la margen derecha del Guadiana, que después de recorrer parte de la provincia de Cáceres retorna a la de Badajoz para finalizar en el término municipal de Guareña.


pueblo de colonizacion


A estos datos habría que añadir los de las actuaciones que, como la ya citada de Zalamea (donde se expropiaron 220 Has y se instalaron36 colonos), están ubicadas fuera de las vegas del Guadiana, e incluso constituyen una transición desde la primera a la segunda fase del plan Badajoz. Es el caso de los regadíos del Ardila, basados en la regulación de este río con las presas de Valuengo (en el Ardila, 20 Hm3 de capacidad y aprovechamiento hidroeléctrico complementario) y Brovales (sobre el arroyo del mismo nombre, con 7 Hm3 de capacidad), que riegan algo menos de 2.000 Has, de las que se expropiaron 1.600 Has para instalar 217 colonos ubicados en tres poblados. Así como de los tardíos regadíos de Olivenza , basados en la presa de Piedra Aguda (de 16 Hm3 de capacidad , también utilizado para abastecimiento), en donde se instalaron 108 colonos (en dos poblados) sobre almo menos de 700 Has expropiadas (si bien la superficie regable se ha ampliado notablemente mediante elevaciones directas desde el Guadiana)



Los primeros proyecto para la puesta en regadio de ls Vegas del Guadiana se elebararon durante los años veinte del siglo pasado y en la Segunda República, pero tuvieron su pleno desarrollo dentro del Franquismo, como parte de su campaña de obras de infraestructura hídricas, completándose las ultimas intervenciones en los primeros años de la democracia. El inicio de las obras se iniciaron el 1952 y se preveía completarlas con inversiones en otros sectores, como el industrial o los servicios, que nunca llegaron a desarrollarse del todo.


La estructura fundamental del Plan Badajoz depende de tres presas escalonadas en la cabecera extremeña del Guadiana: Cíjara, García de Sola y Orellana. Estas presas se construyen con tres finalidades: regulación del cauce (especialmente las dos primeras), producción de energía eléctrica y dotar de agua de riego a las vegas del Guadiana. Una cuarta presa, la de Montijo, en el curso medio del río, deriva el agua para los canales de las Vegas Bajas (habría que hablar también de la pequeña presa de Zalamea sobre el río Ortigas, iniciada en 1800 pero terminada dentro del Plan Badajoz, y con la que se transformaron unas 300 Has en el término de Zalamea de la Serena, permitiendo la instalación de algunos colonos).








Una vez finalizadas la presa reguladora del Cíjara, y la de regulación de Montijo, pudo ponerse en marcha el riego de las Vegas Bajas, abastecidas por dos canales que discurren a ambos lados del Guadiana: el canal de Montijo, por la margen derecha, y el de Lobón por la izquierda. Ambos nacen en la presa de Montijo, y ambos finalizan su recorrido , ya como pequeñas acequias, en el término municipal de Badajoz. Entre ambos canales abastecen a casi 1.200 kms de acequias. En cuanto a la transformación de las Vegas Altas, pudo ponerse en marcha tras la terminación de la presa de Orellana, de la que se derivó el canal del mismo nombre, por la margen derecha del Guadiana, que después de recorrer parte de la provincia de Cáceres retorna a la de Badajoz para finalizar en el término municipal de Guareña.


A estos datos habría que añadir los de las actuaciones que, como la ya citada de Zalamea (donde se expropiaron 220 Has y se instalaron36 colonos), están ubicadas fuera de las vegas del Guadiana, e incluso constituyen una transición desde la primera a la segunda fase del plan Badajoz. Es el caso de los regadíos del Ardila, basados en la regulación de este río con las presas de Valuengo (en el Ardila, 20 Hm3 de capacidad y aprovechamiento hidroeléctrico complementario) y Brovales (sobre el arroyo del mismo nombre, con 7 Hm3 de capacidad), que riegan algo menos de 2.000 Has, de las que se expropiaron 1.600 Has para instalar 217 colonos ubicados en tres poblados. Así como de los tardíos regadíos de Olivenza , basados en la presa de Piedra Aguda (de 16 Hm3 de capacidad , también utilizado para abastecimiento), en donde se instalaron 108 colonos (en dos poblados) sobre almo menos de 700 Has expropiadas (si bien la superficie regable se ha ampliado notablemente mediante elevaciones directas desde el Guadiana)

En conjunto, pues, unas 95.000 Has transformadas en regadío, de las que se expropiaron 44.000 Has, de las que algo más de 34.000 se distribuyeron entre 4.763 colonos instalados en 40 poblados de colonización. La segunda fase del Plan Badajoz comienza en los años 60.El elemento fundamental es el río Zújar. En 1964 se terminaba la presa del mismo nombre. Una presa de 61 metros de altura y 723 Hm3 de capacidad. Por su margen izquierda discurre un canal que desemboca en el río Matachel, junto a la presa de Alange.El canal fue acabado en los años 80. En esta zona regable se introduce, por otra parte, un nuevo sistema de riego,  el riego por aspersión, utilizando para ellos varias torres de 60 metros de altura a las que se eleva el agua con energía eléctrica para dar presión suficiente al sistema. De las 24.000 Has aproximadamente que se riegan con este sistema, no se han expropiado ninguna, ni se han instalado en consecuencia colonos..
En esta pagina sobre el pueblo pacense de Valdivia, podeís conocer como fue el proceso de colonizacion. En este proyecto de la Diputacion de Badajoz se recogen los testimonios de algunos de los protagonistas , y para los extremeñistas (que seguro que los hay) podeis consultar lo que sobre el Plan Badajoz dice la guiquipeya extremeña.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muchas gracias ben-amar por la información  :Smile:  :Wink: 

Historia viva de toda mi tierra  :Embarrassment:  (y la de mucha gente claro... :Big Grin: )

Un pdf bastante extenso en donde se realiza un buen desarrollo sobre el Plan Badajoz: http://www.mapa.es/ministerio/pags/b...as/r006_03.pdf

Un tesoro de 1934 de la Revista de Obras Públicas: http://ropdigital.ciccp.es/pdf/publi...oI_2658_01.pdf Presa de Montijo y canal de Montijo

----------

